# Gothic Zweihand- Waffen Verkäufer



## icon45 (20. November 2005)

*Gothic Zweihand- Waffen Verkäufer*

Ich bin im neuen lager. Wo kann ich hier eine gute Zweihand- Waffe kaufen?
Geld spielt fast keine Rolle (2153 Erz)


----------



## hansherbert444 (20. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic Zweihand- Waffen Verkäufer*



			
				icon45 am 20.11.2005 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin im neuen lager. Wo kann ich hier eine gute Zweihand- Waffe kaufen?
> Geld spielt fast keine Rolle (2153 Erz)



Wenn du dazu schon in der Lage bist - hau Lee um, dann hast du eine bombastische Zweihandaxt.


----------



## Homerclon (20. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic Zweihand- Waffen Verkäufer*



			
				icon45 am 20.11.2005 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin im neuen lager. Wo kann ich hier eine gute Zweihand- Waffe kaufen?
> Geld spielt fast keine Rolle (2153 Erz)


welches Kapitel, wieviel Str.?

Waffen-Liste:
http://mondgesaenge.de/G1DB/guide_waffe.htm#section_4

da findest du eine Liste aller Waffen (mit Anforderungen), da steht auch dabei wo man die Waffe findet.


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic Zweihand- Waffen Verkäufer*

Geh in die Schatzkammer , da liegt en gutes schwert..........ich glaub Blutschneide mit 85 schaden


----------



## Rosini (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic Zweihand- Waffen Verkäufer*



			
				HateCrewDeathtroll am 22.11.2005 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Geh in die Schatzkammer , da liegt en gutes schwert..........ich glaub Blutschneide mit 85 schaden


Jap, dort liegt die Blutschneide. Kletter einfach ein bisschen an der nördlichen Aussenhaut der Burg. Irgendwann findest du einen kleinen Eingang. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann war dieser in der nähe von Dexter, der den ganzen Tag sowieso nur Sumpfgras raucht


----------



## Homerclon (23. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic Zweihand- Waffen Verkäufer*



			
				HateCrewDeathtroll am 22.11.2005 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Geh in die Schatzkammer , da liegt en gutes schwert..........ich glaub Blutschneide mit 85 schaden


Dazu muss er aber Gomez umhauen, der hat nämlich den Schlüssel für die Kammer. 
Aber dann ist sie auch schon wieder unwichtig, denn dann hat man ja auch "Innos Zorn", ausserdem kann man den erst im 5. Kapitel umhauen, vorher ist er nämlich unverwundbar.


----------



## McMutton (24. November 2005)

*AW: Gothic Zweihand- Waffen Verkäufer*

Was ist mit der Hüterklinge oder wie das Teil heist? Im Sumpflager einen Sumpfhai zum Wächter, der an dem Steg steht, locken, und warten bis der Wächter das Zeitliche segnet.


----------

